# Orient 200m Automatic



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This arrived from Roy this morning so I thought I'd write a few words about it.

First impressions are of a very nice watch that's not too big but not too small. Dimensions are 44mm across including the crown (the bezel is 38mm in diameter) with a 20mm lug width. The movement is auto only with a quickset day & date. The case is all stainless steel and the finish is excellent being a combination of brushed & polished surfaces. I especially like the way the case sides flow into the crown guards which reminds me a bit of the old Seiko 2205 ladies diver that I used to own - it's a great case shape that's just a bit different & not a blatant copy of anything. The hands are ploprofish in design but the minute hand does without the lairy orange finish that seems to be the norm with ploprof hands (that's saved for the seconds hand!) & the lume on both dial & hands is good. The big screw down crown is signed & takes about 4 turns to screw down fully, the day/date display is black on silver (which is a small but classy touch) and the bezel lines up exactly. Having said that the bezel is pretty useless for timing things, I for one would have liked a few more useable timing marks on it but that's the only gripe I have with the watch.

All in all I seriously like it, it make's a nice addition to my collection.

Ta for looking









Forgot to say that the dial is a dark blue colour - very nice indeed. It's not another black dialled, black bezelled divers watch - are you reading this Mark


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's a photo of the back


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice Paul









Have been very tempted to get one of these for a long time now.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Go for it Hakim - I don't think you'll be disappointed.

It may not be the most glamorous watch in the world but it's a quality watch and an absolute bargain at the price Roy is charging


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Forgot to say that the dial is a dark blue colour - very nice indeed. It's not another black dialled, black bezelled divers watch - are you reading this Mark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am reading it Paul, I didn't mean to offend anyone with a silver cased, black bezelled. black faced diver







Surely we all have them, in my case it was over familiarity, looking at 2 watch boxes each full of similar watches got too much, I overdosed









Maybe I'll see that in the New Year, I have thought about buying one


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Looks nice - albeit useless to me









Familiar as well......


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Looks good and good pics too. I like the big chunky slots on the winder







.

But what is so hard about making movements that wind


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice Paul









Memo to self... I do *NOT* need another Orient Divers watch























BTW David, if it`s anything like the two Orient 200m CEX-04`s I`ve got, it should start almost as soon as you pick it up


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Very good review Paul and a lovely watch







( I've had my eye on one for a while now).

Mach, I've also got my eye on the yellow CEX-04 but think it might be a bit too big, can you tell me if the size is bigger than a Seiko OM which is the biggest watch I currently own.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ricster said:


> Very good review Paul and a lovely watchÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I`ve seen Jason`s OM and the CEX-04 is bigger with a 44mm case as opposed to the Seiko`s 42mm, personally I prefer the Orient but I have to admit the OM does have much better lume









*Orient M-Force CEX04001MO 200M Diver, 21J Auto*


















*Orient M-Force CEX04001DO 200M Diver, 21J Auto*


















BTW have you read Garry`s review of the Orient CEX-04?

See here..... http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...wtopic=2518&hl=


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Thank Mach, great photos too









I think I might just have to get one now


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ricster said:


> Thank Mach, great photos too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You`re welcome









At the Â£89 Roy is asking for them they are an absolute bargain, I paid approx Â£149 for my blue one and still consider that a bargain price for what you get


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice review Paul, especially like your photo of the caseback. I am also very pleased with my Orient and have been wearing every day for the past week on the original rubber strap which I have found to be comfortable though the 'Dolphin' graphic on the strap (as on the caseback) may not be to everyones taste. If this watch is typicable of Orients quality then they certainly punch above their weight.










Richard


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Richard - the rubber strap fitted as standard to the Orient is way more comfortable (softer material?) than those awful Seiko Z-22 offerings (doesn't matter how many times I boil them!), but I love Nato straps as I just find then superbly comfortable.

I've had a couple of Orients in the past - a white dialled power reserve model & a Diver that was pretty similar to this one (definitiely had the same hands but with a slightly different case & bezel) - and they were both excellent watches. Orient must be one of the unsung heroes in the watch world - automatics of easily Seiko quality at cheap naff quartz watch prices. At Â£59 this was the most expensive of the three I've owned.

It's a fine watch


----------

